# Smoked some cheese last night in the LG 900 w/cold smoke cabinet - lessons learned



## DougCA (Feb 17, 2020)

I am a bit late in the season to cold smoke cheese here in CA as it's still "chilly" at night but warming up. Last year I used an Amaze N tube in the cold smoke cabinet. This year I wanted to use the hopper and generate smoke w/o the tube. I started in the late evening when it was 55 out and set the temp to 180, the lowest. While it worked, the cabinet got too hot according to my Smoke even with an ice tray in it. It hit 90 pretty quickly and peaked at 104 or so. I shut down the smoker and put the tube in the main cabinet, but the smoke doesn't make it way into the side chamber too well without the fan circulating, so I ended up putting the tube in the cold smoke cabinet again and ran for 3 hours.

I'm wondering if this cold smoke cabinet isn't going to work too well for me here in So Cal. Even if it was in the 40's, the temp of the cabinet would still be borderline high. With the tube, it didn't get above 70.

With that said, this thread is worthless w/o pics so here you go.

Tillamook aged  sharp cheddar (Black wrapper), TIllamook medium cheddar (Orange wrapper), Dutch Gouda, Kirkland medium cheddar, Kirkland Colby Jack.


----------



## 73saint (Feb 17, 2020)

I cold smoked some of that tillamook black wrapper sharp cheddar friday night!  Will vac seal and let it rest for a few weeks tonight, it's good stuff!


----------



## Will Squared (Feb 17, 2020)

I smoked about 5 lbs of assorted cheeses a week ago. 
I repurposed my Charbroil gas grill with a smoke tube and no heat.
I am in N CA also and worked it early morning... Smoker Temp never got above 72'. The tube does add some heat. The ambient temp was around 65'.
The idea was to age it until Easter but we got into the Jack and the Mottzarella ... we had a lot of family over for a Pork Loin Smoke. It was good even at a week old.
Grilled a couple of pineapples too. YUM !


----------



## Will Squared (Feb 17, 2020)

73saint said:


> I cold smoked some of that tillamook black wrapper sharp cheddar friday night!  Will vac seal and let it rest for a few weeks tonight, it's good stuff!


I want to try some Dubliner smoked.


----------



## tropics (Feb 17, 2020)

Doug you can save that cheese if it didn't melt.




__





						Cardboard box smoker - Google Search
					





					www.google.com


----------



## DougCA (Feb 17, 2020)

tropics said:


> Doug you can save that cheese if it didn't melt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. It didn't melt. Cheese is good. :)


----------



## tropics (Feb 17, 2020)

DougCA said:


> Thanks. It didn't melt. Cheese is good. :)


Get the boxes LOL
Richie


----------

